
Google reportedly keeps tabs on usage of rival Apps to develop competitors - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/24/21336946/google-android-lockbox-data-rival-apps-antitrust-scrutiny
======
jpayeur
I'm sure Apple, Microsoft and any creator of an operating system or platform
does too.

------
valachio
That sounds like a normal, practical thing for any company to do.

~~~
ketzu
What makes it reportable is that the company is running not only the service
(Gmail) but also the platform (Android) it uses to monitor its competitors.
That's not something most companies can do.

